# Chicago Electric Generator



## Smitty235 (23 d ago)

I am thinking about buying a 15kw pto generator. I was wondering if any here has had experience with Chicago Electric generator sold by Harbor Freight
I am trying to compare theirs with a 15kw from Winco.
For the money, Harbor Fright has the better deal. As their generator comes mounted on a chasis and has a pto shaft included.

Winco Brand generators are bare and everything else to connect it to a PTO is extra. The generator alone is made in Italy by MECC ALTE. 
However Winco says they make the generators in Minnesota. 
According to the data plate that isn't true. I think maybe Winco is a distributor and sells chassis and trailers to mount the gen on. 

I can only guess the Chicago Electric generator is made in China.
I have purchased other tools in the past from Harbor Freight with out any complaints.

I was hoping to find here from anyone who has had any experience with the Chicago Electric PTO Gens.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Smitty235 said:


> I am thinking about buying a 15kw pto generator. I was wondering if any here has had experience with Chicago Electric generator sold by Harbor Freight
> I am trying to compare theirs with a 15kw from Winco.
> For the money, Harbor Fright has the better deal. As their generator comes mounted on a chasis and has a pto shaft included.
> 
> ...


Most of the Harbor Freight diesel generators are clone engines of either Yanmar or Kubota. About 50% of the time the OE parts of either are a direct fit replacement. 
On another tractor site, they have a generator section. 

As for a PTO genset, should any motor generator engine fail, a simple mount of a PTO gearbox to replace the motor will make it a PTO genset in simplicity. 

Older PTO gensets are not that reliable from 30 or more years back. There are no fail-safes nor ability to tune the output as being steady for sensitive electronics. 

NorthernTool is another place to look. 

If running a genset, ideally a dual fuel unit is the best option. Propane runs so clean, that the yearly maintenance run is once per year, but once you run gasoline, then it's a monthly routine. 

Do note, gensets are good for a few things, yet not long term practical for over 3 or 5 days. Should the duration of the emergency last really long, the genset run time would be a drop-in-the-bucket to aid anyone. Preparing for events typical in your climate/seasons is ideal. Manual systems and skills are more proven. 

Should you get a genset, grab some LIFEPO4 batteries too. What power isn't used is wasted and gone, but to charge the batteries, you have stored energy for a longer haul. When needing the battery power, use a rated good sized inverter for the power needs. 120VAC of 2K Watts is very helpful. And add a few smaller 200W units for charging electronics. For 240VAC, double the battery bank, and obtain a 240VAC rated inverter. 

Now, for a whole house genset, NG full house unit is ideal vs. a DIY piece together system. However each person and home is unique, so it's best to evaluate your options and available $$$$$$$.


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

I got a PTO generator 3 yrs ago from Northern Tools - was 1600$ or therabouts but it included a 300$ gift card so the net costs was 1300 give or take, which I used to buy a drive shaft and other odds n ends . Never looked at harbour freight but would not have a problem buying their model either.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I quit buying China stuff.
Can't see enriching a country that considers the US their avowed enemy.
But...
Buy from who you like. You don't have to hold the same opinions as I do.


----------

